# How To Block Pop Unders From Websites



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Hi All,

Most modern software browsers have built-in tools for blocking pop-ups, which are turned on be default and do a good job . However, what about pop-unders? Those little annoying banner ads that hide on your Task Bar generated by websites to make more revenue?

The website ehow.com has a great article on how to block pop-unders for most of the major browsers: For best results, reboot your computer after applying the steps for the pop-up/pop under you are blocking.

http://www.ehow.com/how_6834188_block-pop-unders.html

Hope this helps!

Jack

PS. THESE TIPS WILL ONLY STOP BANNER POP UPS AND POP UNDERS THAT ARE GENERATED FROM A WEB-PAGE. THEY WILL NOT STOP BANNER ADS AND POP-UPS GENERATED BY MALWARE. ONLY UP-TO-DATE ANTI-VIRUS SOFTWARE CAN DO THAT.

Oh Google Chrome users, when the article talks about going to "Options" under the Wrench icon, in later versions, that has been changed to "Settings."


----------

